# Pamācības >  Audiopederastija. vadi.

## kaspich

atljaushos uzcept atseviskju teemu. peec tam, kad taa buus uztapusi, vareesiet domaat - vai bezteemaa atstaat, vai pie audio/video paarvietot.

iisais saturs:
1. transformatori. 
a) U, I spektrs caur trafu
b) to paarejas kapacitaates un to ietekme
c) transformatoru trauceejumi starp moduljiem/iekaartaam

2. ieejas RF filtri un co
3. zemes cilpas
a) sheemu sazemeeshana/shasija
b) zemes cilpas primaarajaas kjeedees
c) zemes cilpas signaala kjeedees

4. kaa shis viss kopaa rada efektu: baroshanas vadi KRITISKI ietekmee skanju.

taatad, katraa hiend aparaataa ir parasts 1faazu trafs [impulsnieki netiek apskatiiti].



zemaakredzamajaa bildee U spektrs uz filtra kondensatoriem:
U=15V, I=2A, C=16000uF, tilts - ar 'maigas' raksturliiknes diodeem.



njemot veeraa to, ka spektrs nemainiijas, shunteejot tos C ar pleevi, ar tantaaliem, ar keramiku - jaaizdara secinaajums, ka Z shajaa [500..5K diapzonaa un augstaak] ir mazs.

ok, paskatiisim sprieguma spektru PIRMS tiltinja. tieshi trafa sekundaarajaa tinumaa:



jautri. piedevaam, ap 16kHz ir kaut kaadi troksnji, domaaju, paskatot plashaakaa spektraa, buutu interesanti liidz kaadiem 100+kHz.

optimistiskais pinjeemums - tas ir tikai U, strava tur nepluust tik shausmiiga.
paskatam straavas spektru transformatora sekundaaraja tinumaa.



te nu redzam bildi. diezmheel, tagad ir skaidrs: *komponentes plashaa spektraa ir gan ar lielu amplituudu, gan straavu.
taatad, lielu energjiju.*

un tagad atceramies, ka trafs ir ABPUSEEJA/SIMETRISKA ieriice. taatad, mees varam [idealizeeta transformatora gadiijumaa] paredzeet, ka shaads pat U spektrs buus primaarajaa tinumaa.
pie 220V 1.harmonika sanaak, ka  komponentes ap 600Hz bus ar 2..3V amplituudu, ap 5kHz veel ap 20..50mV. un shaada liimenja trauceejumus rada taada/nekaada iekaartinja. ok, mees varam ceret, ka primaarajaa 'galaa' traucejumus slaapees:
a) RF filtri. neslaapes. tie ir megahercu frekvenceem;
b) elektrotiikls kaa U avots. arii fail. vadi kilometriem, ar lielu pretestiibu
njemam veeraa, ka hiend biezhi ir lailjaudas ampi [par A klasi nerunaajot], tiltos tiek izmantotas Shottky ar asaam atveershanas likneem.

papildus ceriiba - trafa induktivitaates, zudumi serdee.. un te ir naakoshaa vilshanas.
*trafam ir lielas PAAREJAS kapacitaates starp primaaro un sekundaaro tinumi. videejiem trafiem: 200..500pF, lielaakiem liidz pat 1..2+nF. sanaak, ka augstaakas [spektraa] komponentes mieriigi tiks cauri trafam.* un te ir vel viens 'bonuuss'.

mazjaudiigakiem trafiem paarejas kapacitaates var buut nebuutiski mazaakas, L notiekti - buutiski lielaakas.

sanaak: *lielas energjijas plasha spektra shausmas jaudiigs strafs transformee [pateicoties mazam tinumu L] un iegaazh elektrotiiklaa.
savukaart, shiis komponentes, pastiprinaatas, no elektrotiikla, caur mazjaudiigaaku trafu paarejas kapacitaateem tiek 'mochiitas' sekundaarajaas [signaala kjeedees].*
un tas ir tikai saakums - mees apskatam gadiijumu, kaa jaudas ieriices rada nopietnas probelemas preampiem, cd atskajotajaiem, u.t.t.

paskatot U un I spektru bisku ilgaak, ik peec kaadam sekundem/neregulaari bija plasha spektra 'uzplaiksniijumi' +20dB un vairaak, taatad, kaut kaadi plakskji.

ejam taalak.
*'pateicoties' trafu paarejas kapacitaateem, visu iekaartu skanjas kjeedes uz augstaakaam frekvenceem ir saistiitas ar primaaro tiiklu, un arii savaa starpaa, bet katra iekaarta, 'pateicoties' slodzei 'tilts+kondensatori' kljuust par plasha spektra trauceejumu avotu.*

iisi par spanja vadu savienojumu.
mums ir kaut kaads ienaakoshaa spanja avots - drankjigs: ar lielu Z, ar trauceejumiem palshaa spektraa [busim reaali], un VIENAA punktaa [sadaliitaajaa] tiek njemts spriegums VISAAM statnes iekaartaam: jaudas ampiem, preampiem, CD transportam..
shajaa punktaa U visaam iekaartaam ir VIENAADS. 
taalaak straava pluust pa katras iekaartas baroshanas vadu. uz ieejas klemmem shis spriegums buus CITS. kaapeec?
1. iekaartas ieejaa ir/buus RF filtrs
2. iekaarta pati [kaa nelineaara slodze] rada plasha spektra trauceejumus/harmonikas

shii *atskjiriba starp iekaartu U [pie in klemmeem] buus jo lielaka, jo baroshanas vadu [liidz sadaliitajiem] Z ir lielaaks.
savukaart, pateicoties paarejas kapacitaateem trafos, shii U starpiiba paraadaas signaala kjeedees [kaa skanjas traktu gnd potenciaalu atskjiriibas].*
pat neskatot taalaak, top skaiders: *baroshanas vasi no sadaliitaaja liidz iekaartas trafiem ir atbildiigi/pie vainas par potenciaalu deltas paraadishanos [plashaa spektraa] starp iekaartu signaalu moduljiem, signaalu zemeem.*
*
ja shie vadi ir ideali, ar  nulles Z, tad visas iekaartas [attieciibaa pret 0 potenciaalu] ir ar vienaadu potenciaalu primaarajaas kjeedees [pie trafiem], un trafu paarejas kapacitaates [kaut arii rada citas probleemas] potenciaalu starpiibu NEVEIDO.*



vienkaarshota sheema.
atteelotas 2 nosaciitas iekaartas.
augsheejaa daljaa viena [TR1, VT1, C1], apakshaa - otra [TR2, VT2, C2].
U1 ir tiikla ienaakoshais spriegums [vienaads visam iekaartaam, jo njemts no 1 punkta sadaiitaajaa, liidz pat vadiem, kas izdaliiti iipashi, uzskatam, ka savienojumu R u Z =0, kas taa arii ir, ja saliidzina ar pagarinaataajiem liidz iekaartaam]. *taa spektru shobriid neapskatu, jo es runaaju par RELATIIVAAM lietaam - U2. U2 ir signaala mezglu [skanjas plates] 'zemju' DELTA starp gnd1 un gnd2.*
piemeram, TR1 = jaudas ampam. 'pateicoties' slodzei VT1 un C1, plashaa spektraa tiek gjenereets skarbs spektrs II tinumaa. patiecoties mazai induktivitaatei, shis spektrs tiek pastiprinaats uz I tinumu un 'triekts' elektrotiiklaa.
taalak redzam: no elektrotiikla U avota U1 [sadaliitaajs] liidz trafa I tinumam ir tiikla vads ar kaut kaadu Z, kuraa shiis lielas energjijas plasha spektra komponentes rada U deltu.
savukaart, preampa [2.iekaarta] vada shaadu komponenshu krituma nav. pateicoties trafa paarejas kapacitaatei, visi 'gljuki' no tiikla nonaak sekundaarajaa tinumaa.
U2 buus plasha spektra komponenshu delta.

protams, ja iekaartas razhotaajs sachakareejis ieksheejaas kjeedes no ieejas klemmem liidz trfa primaarajam tinumam, nekorekti sazemeejis visu pasaakumu, piesleedzis nekorektus in [virknes] filtrus, shii gljuka laboshanai efekts buus 0. bet, to diemzheel, mees ietekmeet nevaram.

shobriid apnika monolgus rakstiit, bet - liidzigas dabas probleemas veido:
RF filtri gan starp ieejas vadiem [deelj dazhaadaam C un dahzaadaam rezonanses lietaam ar trafa I tinumu;
deelj c starp ieejas poliem un shasiju [ja taadi ir], jo shasija parasti ir elektriski savienota ar signaala modulju gnd. sho gljuku labi spanja vadi mazinaas pat situaacijaa, kad peec filtra/liidz trafam ir kaadi virknes elementi ar lielu Z/R, kas ieprieksmineeto principu/ideju neljauj izmantot. jo normaals/nerakstiits likums: in filtri ir uzreiz/tieshaa tuvumaa [biezhi pat in rozetee iebuuveeti] pie ieejas klemmeem.

jebkuraa gadijumaa sanaak: *Z minimzeshana plashaa spektraa starp sadaliitaaja koppunktu liidz ieejas RF filtram, vai ideaalaa gadiijumaa - liidz trafa primaarajam tinumam - kritiska lieta. tas IR aciimredzami. vismaz man.*

par sho tikla vadu paarejas kapacitaateem. ja kaads teiks - kaada starpiiba, cik pF ir starp dziislaam. pilniigi pareizi - NEKAADA [tuvu tam]. BET.
kaada starpiiba, kaada kapacitaate ir no shiim dziislaam pret citiem [piem., tuvu esoshiem signaala] vadiem? njemot veeraa Uin spektru - LIELA. kapacitaate pret visaadiem metaala galdinjiem, aparaatu metaala korpusiem, u,c, virsmaam? LIELA.

----------


## tornislv

Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam bez pieslēgta trafa;
Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu un spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā bez tilta, C un slodzes;
Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu un spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā ar tiltu, un C , bez slodzes;
Lūdzu parādi signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu, spektru uz primārā tinuma, spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā ar tiltu, un C , pieslēgtu slodzi un spektru maiņstrāvas komponentei tieši uz slodzes (filtra izejā);

Tad derētu paskatīties spektru maiņspriegumam rozetē istabas otrā pusē.

Tā mēs iegūstam atskaites sistēmu, kuru varam zinātniski analizēt; šobrīd redzu mērījumus, neredzu referenci...

----------


## kaspich

> Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam bez pieslēgta trafa;
> Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu un spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā bez tilta, C un slodzes;
> Lūdzu parādi man sava ieejas signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu un spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā ar tiltu, un C , bez slodzes;
> Lūdzu parādi signāla spektru vietā, no kurienes tu ņem enerģiju (maiņsprieguma avots) primārajam tinumam ar pieslēgtu trafu, spektru uz primārā tinuma, spektru trafa sekundārajā tinumā ar tiltu, un C , pieslēgtu slodzi un spektru maiņstrāvas komponentei tieši uz slodzes (filtra izejā);
> 
> Tad derētu paskatīties spektru maiņspriegumam rozetē istabas otrā pusē.
> 
> Tā mēs iegūstam atskaites sistēmu, kuru varam zinātniski analizēt; šobrīd redzu mērījumus, neredzu referenci...


 Torni, ja Tu ieglubinaatos situaacijaa, Tu saprastu, ka shobriid [pagaidaam] nav PILNIIGI nekaadas noziimes Tevis mineetajiem meeriijumiem, jo es runaaju par DELTU, ne absoluutajaam lietaam. mani shobriid interesee DELTA, kas rodaas starp zemes cilpaam/iekaartaam. attieciigi, reference ir Uin, neatkariigi no taa spektra. jo vairaak - runaajot par spektru ABSOLUUTAJAAS lietaas, paraadiisies teema - a man tiikls korektaaks.
es runaaju par kvantitatiivaam, ne kvalitatiivaam lietaam. saites koefs, starptinumu kapacitaates, zudumi serdees atskjirsies no iekaartas iekaartai.
tachu, 500..2000pF paarejas kapacitaate no 230V tiikla uz signala kjeedem [kur runa par uV], kuram normaali ir 2..3..5% THD [taatad, augstaaki virstonji plasha spektraa ar amplituudu liidz 5..10V] - tas IR skarbi.

----------


## tornislv

Nu, ēee, tu, sākdams savu monologu, īsti pētījuma mērķi nebiji nodefinējis. Es tagad to (mērķi) sapratu, bet deru, ka simts citu lasītāju - ne  :: 
Tomēr palieku pie uzskata, ka pētījums un teorijas izklāsts nav pilnīgs  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu, ēee, tu, sākdams savu monologu, īsti pētīju mārķi nebiji nodefinējis. Es tagad to (mērķi) sapratu, bet deru, ka 100 citu - ne 
> Tomēr palieku pie uzskata, ka pētījums un teorijas izklāsts nav pilnīgs


 nu, es to peetiijumu paleenaam papildinu. vnk man tas skjiet tik vienkaarshi/passaprotami/neinteresanti, ka rakstiit vlom. da i tie, kas nesaprot - nu, sore, nav jau man pienaakums veikt apgaismoshanas darbus plashajaa raidolietu amatieru laucinjaa. ja kaadam interesees nopietnaak - ieglubinaasies un sapratiis. :P

----------


## jankus

Izskatās, ka es būšu viens no tiem 100, kas no tā rakstītā saprata labi ja 1/10 daļu, bet gribēju palūgt/pajautāt:
1. Vai var tos papildinājumus likt katru nākamajā postā, savādāk ir jāmeklē, kurā vietā pirmajā postā ir papildinājumi- kas ir bijis izlasīts iepriekš un kas nav?
2. Vai viss šeit augstāk aprakstītais norāda ne tikai uz vadu, bet arī drošinātāju kvalitāti (runa par to, vai ir vērts pirkt hi-end drošinātājus par n desmitiem latu).

----------


## kaspich

> Izskatās, ka es būšu viens no tiem 100, kas no tā rakstītā saprata labi ja 1/10 daļu, bet gribēju palūgt/pajautāt:
> 1. Vai var tos papildinājumus likt katru nākamajā postā, savādāk ir jāmeklē, kurā vietā pirmajā postā ir papildinājumi- kas ir bijis izlasīts iepriekš un kas nav?
> 2. Vai viss šeit augstāk aprakstītais norāda ne tikai uz vadu, bet arī drošinātāju kvalitāti (runa par to, vai ir vērts pirkt hi-end drošinātājus par n desmitiem latu).


 nu, par fuse gan es teikshu - sharlatanisms.
pat, ja mees pareizinaatu iespeejamo R, L izkliedi tiem dazhaadajiem [leetajiem/daargajiem] fuse reizes 1000, idejiski ir 2 situaacijas:
1. ja fuse ir PIRMS filtra kondjoriem, tad lielaaks R un,jo vairaak, L butu VEELAMS, jo 'maigaak' noslogo trafu - mazak augsto harmoniku, u.t.t. taatad, daargie fuse SAMAZINAATU performanci;
2. ja fure ir PEEC kondensatoriem, tad L minimizeshana [idejiski] ir ok virziens.

bet, kaa jau mineeju - nu, tie nH, uohm - uz paarejo lazhu fona [vadi, celinji] - sharlataanisms [no tehniskaa viedoklja].

p.s. par to postu - man tie papildinaajumi ieksh esohajaam muljam rodaas, taapec- naakoshajos postos buus pilniigi nelogjiski..  ::

----------


## normundss

Interesanti, cik nu es sapratu.
Pirms kāda laika eksperimentēju ar barošanas ietekmi uz skanējumu.  Tā kā esmu dumš, rezultātu vērtēju vienkārši paklausoties mūziku. Radās dažas atziņas, kas, iespējams, sasaucas ar Kaspicha pētījumu.

Uzstādījums: toroidālais trafs 2x24V, 300VA; MUR860 "mīksto" diožu tilts katrā plecā, 2x6800 uF kondensatori katrā plecā, galā LM3886 čipamps.

Hipotētiskā ideja: diožu p-n pārejas kapacitāte ar trafa sekundārā tinuma L un C veido rezonējošu kontūru, kas "zvana" no diožu pārslēgšanās impulsiem un/vai ienākošās RFI tīkla drazas.  Pilnīgi pieļauju, ka šī hipotēze ir nepareiza vai nepilnīga, bet tas bija pietiekams iemesls veikt dažus praktiskus izmēģinājumus:

1) Paralēli trafa sekundārajam tinumam pieslēdzu RC ķēdi. Ar domu slāpēt kontūra zvanīšanu.
2) Paralēli trafa sekundārajam tinumam pieslēdzu C. Ar domu pazemināt kontūra rezonanses frekvenci.
  2a) variācija: Viena C vietā saslēgt virknē divus lielākus C, to viduspunktu sazemēt. Ar domu samazināt "common mode" drazu.
3) Paralēli trafa primārajam tinumam pieslēdzu C. Ar samērā neskaidru ideju, ka tas varētu mazināt ienākošo RFI, kā arī varbūt ietekmēt trafa rezonanses.

Pēc maniem novērojumiem, (1) un (2), un it īpaši abi kopā dod jūtamu uzlabojumu skanējumā.
(3) ir neliels pienesums, bet tomēr ir. 
Par (2a) pienesumu viedokļa nav, konkrētajā situācijā salīdzinot ar (2) konfigurāciju atšķirību nejutu.

Jautājums - vai
a) ar kādu no šīm metodēm var objektīvi samazināt konstrukcijas lažu, tīkla vadu, barošanas traucējumu utt ietekmi?
b) šo modifikāciju ietekme ir reāla, bet ietekmes mehānisms ir pilnīgi cits?  Tas nozīmētu citas metodes elementu optimālo vērtību atrašanai.
c) Tie ir pilnmēness murgi?

----------


## kaspich

nu, ietekme buut VAR. visos punktos. bet - vajadzeeja pameeriit.
muusidenaas jau pameeriit var kaut vai ar datora iebuuveeto skanjas karti un kaadu RTA. 
iesaakumam paskatiit skanjas diapazona spektru, tad - augstaaku..

man iisais secinaajums. jaataisa aktiivais tiikla filtrs/modulis, kas:
1. likvidee DC komponenti tiikla spanii
2. samazina THD, pazemina harmoniku spektru un Rout plashaa spektraa liidz kaadiem <0.1ohm
3. jauda kaadi 2kW

pasiivi ko shaadu izpildiit nevar. ir, protams, hiendam paredzeeti tiikla filtri, bet.. joslaa simti Hz.. dazhi kiloherci Rout lejaa 'nogaazt' iisti nevar, zemaas harmonikas buutiski samazianat - arii nee..

p.s. shis nu nekaads mega peetiijums nav, bet pametu ideju. sho te kaadreiz var/eetu smuki sameeriit. bet nu - briinums, kaa vispaar kas skan [saprotot to probleemu]..

p.p.s. zemaas harmonikas, Rout arii infrazemajaas vajag gaazt lejaa, lai uz basu sitieniem, pieaugot/samzinoties pateerejamaji jaudai, neparaadaas DC komponente vai papildus kroplji vai 'prosadkas'.

----------


## Isegrim

Protams, nav panaceja pret visām minētajām kaitēm, bet labāk par neko - jau gadiem  savām vajadzībām brūķēju atdalošo transformatoru, kuram primārais un sekundārais uz atsevišķām spolēm (katra savā  ПЛ serdes pusē). Nav vairs tik liela kapacitāte, caur ko sūdiem līst. Virsū nenoslēgti kapara folijas ekrāni. Priekšā - zemēta filtru kaste ar droselēm un caurvada kondensatoriem. Lai radītu zudumus AF šļurai - ferīta cilindri samaukti uz vadiem. Kaut kur jau rakstīju, ka pateicoties šiem pasākumiem, trolejbusu tiristoru (vai kas viņos tur) tirkšķi vairs netraucē.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, Tavs variants ir efektivs aareejo trauceejumu samazinaashanai:
1. Tu samazini augstaas harmonikas+trauceejumus deelj L tipa filtriem, zudumiem trafa serdee, L tinumiem
2. noveers DC komponenti, jo izmanto atdalosho trafu
3. samazini jebkuru 'suudu' sinfaazo komponenti

bet.
Tu palielini Uin avota ieksheejo pretestiibu. tb, trolejbusu Tu nedzirdi, bet ieksheejie/lokaalie pateereetaaji iekshejo 'tiiklu' chakaree vairaak kaa pirms filtra pievienoshanas. it kaa vajadzeetu liidzeet filreejoshajiem C, bet tie nekaadi nespees nodroshinaat Z ar kaartu 0.1ohm, kas buutu interesants lielums. un pie taadiem C [kas nodroshianatu] reaktiivaas jaudas buus vnk nezheeliigas/nepienjemamas..

kaapec 0.1ohm? es izeju iz domas: dranjigaa tiiklaa pie 2kW [10A] slodzes [videeji drankjiigos apstakaljos] Uin 'noseezhas' pa 5..10%. respektiivi, Zin ir ap 1ohm [uz tiikla F]. skaidrs, ka, pieaugot F, Z tikai pieaug. lai butu efekts - njemam Z kadas 10X mazaak.

----------


## tornislv

Man patīk šī diskusija. Vismaz, ja pamatojoties uz šeit izklāstītajām idejām, uzbūvējas galā kāds reāls risinājums, tad ir skaidri saprotams, kāpēc tas strādā, un izgatavošanā nav jāpiesaista vestālietes, pilnmēnesss, nāras asara un mūžīgās jaunības avots.   ::

----------


## Tārps

Nu, varētu paeksperimēt ar trafu, kur primārais vai sekundārais tinums tīts nevis ar vienu , bet 2 vai 3 paraleliem vadiem. Tie savā starpā veidos iekšējo kapacitāti un nez kā tā iespaidotu starptinumu (primāro-sekundāro) kapacitāti.

   p.s.  Agrāk dažiem Bulgāru stiprekļiem tieši bija šādi ,vairāku paralelu vadu tinumi.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu, varētu paeksperimēt ar trafu, kur primārais vai sekundārais tinums tīts nevis ar vienu , bet 2 vai 3 paraleliem vadiem. Tie savā starpā veidos iekšējo kapacitāti un nez kā tā iespaidotu starptinumu (primāro-sekundāro) kapacitāti.
> 
>    p.s.  Agrāk dažiem Bulgāru stiprekļiem tieši bija šādi ,vairāku paralelu vadu tinumi.


 redz, probleema ir kur: mums ir aparaati [ok, ne mums, bet - bagaatajiem lohiem], kur tie trafi ir taadi, kaadi ir. tos mees mainiit nevaram..
taa iisti pat negribetos atdalosho likt [+aktiivais filtrs]. uz 2kW [ar kaartu] - baigais gabariits, svars..

p.s. ja par trafiem, tad pa visu var likt zemeejuma gredzenu [nesleegtu], tiik uz SH tipa serdeem katru spoli uz sava karkasa, u.t.t. bet - neba nu hiend iekaartu barotaajus paarbuuveesim  ::

----------


## osscar

tad nu nedaudz mani praktiskie "opiti":

tika salodēts - rca vads , kam pa vidu signāla vadā 1uf C.
Mēram barokļu plecus 2 čipampiem (bez slodzes, dīkstāve mērot - tik cik miera strāva):

pirmajam baroklis ar biezajiem RIFA low esr (sorry par shēmu - 1min zīmējums, trafi abiem vienādi - indel lētie 100w tori pa vienam uz kanālu):



mērījums :



Otrais baroklis:






otrajam baroklim ar lētajiem samwha, neskatoties uz to ka ir RF filtrs AF drazas vairāk, kaut C lielāks un diodēm katrai paralēli C. jeb arī tie neekranētie vadu posmi , krokodilu klemmes "ķer" drazu ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Korekti būtu vienu un to pašu transformaturu izmantot.

----------


## osscar

nu nē - jaukt ārā negribu - trafi ir viena ražotāja un vienas jaudas. Pamērīju arī AB klasi - vienam Velleman trafs otram noratel ala audio  ar metāla ekrānu un 2x lielāku cenu. nekādas izmaiņas nav. tikai lielākas pulsācijas, jo miera strāva ar 2 x lielāka kā čipampam. Pēc saviem fiksajiem opitiem teiktu tā - nekādas baigās izmaiņas te vads nevar ienest.

----------


## kaspich

tas, ko es maunu - tie grafiki nav ar lielu deltu, attiecigi - pa vertikaali Tev vajadzeeja njemt smalkaaku tiiklu. Tu to mieriigi vari atljauties - uzliec to taadu, lai speciigaakais pikjis ir lidz ekraana augshai.
veel vairaak - iezoomo. ok, lai pirmaas harmonikas aiziet 'aarpus loga'. mees Tev ticeesim, ka neesi mainiijis 0 lles limeni.

par trafiem - var buut pilniigi vienaadi [vizuaali] - bet serde no citas partijas, un.. viss, cits trafs..

----------


## osscar

šodien jau novācu priborus, rīt paskatīšos vēl nopietnāk. šodien biku besis-tāpēc fiksie opiti lai paskatītos, kas un kā..

----------


## osscar

šādi bija monstram ar 35000+ 0.22R + 35000 + miera strāva 1.6A diviem kanāliem kopā. viens trafs (indel 200w) . C 0.1 tikai sekundārajos. diodes - ātrās.

Tā AF draza ir no impulsniekiem, jo ja izslēdz aparātu  un izrauj tīkla vadu - tā draza paliek (ap 32K  - tā  kaudz, jeb tā caur usb no PC..).

bet kopumā kritums ir daudz tīkamāks. par to nulli - vajag tā lai tipa pamat signāls - 100hz ir ap -20db ieregulēt ?

----------


## kaspich

nee, skat, Tev pa verikaali ir sadlajas:
-130
-104
delta: 26dB [ja maaku rekjinaat].
ar + taustinju uztaisi smalkaaku to 'soli'.
preciizaak varees redzeet. ar page up/down veelamo apgabalu dabuu ekraanaa [pamattonis var buut aarpus ekraana, ja vien Tu in level/offset nemaini - taa, lai var saliidzinaat.

----------


## kaspich

sheemas/idejas uzmetiens:



komenti/iebildes?

----------


## osscar

tas tipa dc filtrs ?  augšā ? par mazu bilde - īsti neredz nominālus.

----------


## kaspich

> tas tipa dc filtrs ?  augšā ? par mazu bilde - īsti neredz nominālus.


 nu, viss kopaa. augshaa pasiivaa dalja, apakshaa aktiivaa, pashaa apakshaa - protekts.
nominaalu veel nav. negribaas delj siikumiem chakareties ar numeraaciju  :: 
izkjershu blusas, tad sanumureshu, pielikshu nominaalus..

p.s. sheemaa nav ietverts aktiivaas daljas baroshanas trafs + tilts, ieejaa - noteikti B grupas fuse.

doma - sakumaa elektroliitu grupa atsijaa DC komponenti tiiklaa;
tad LC kontuurs atsijaa pashas augstaakaas frekvences;
tad RC kjeedes augshejas daljas labajaa puse veido 2.kaartas LPF un faazu griezeju, apvienotu ar 1.kaartas HPF prieksh infraskanjaam;
tad aktiivaa dalja, kas ir AB+B klases amps;
tad protekts gadijumiem, kad/ja amps aiziet I protektaa [tiristors sitieniem liidz 200+A, tranji taadu neturees]..

aa, vajadzees RC korekcijas kjeedes starp aktiivaas daljas in un out, lai panaaktu:
no kaut kaadas frekvences Fo [ar kaartu - 5..10kHz] LC filtrs nodroshina Rout<0.1ohm, zemaak - aktiivais amps [DF nemaz tik augstu nevajag.. sanaak ap 200, ja maaku rekjinaat, pie max jaudas 2kW].

----------


## osscar

ideja nav slikta, jautājums cik būs ieguvums pirms/pēc.

----------


## normundss

> Tā AF draza ir no impulsniekiem, jo ja izslēdz aparātu  un izrauj tīkla vadu - tā draza paliek (ap 32K  - tā  kaudz, jeb tā caur usb no PC..).


 Man ļoti līdzīga draza ap 30kHz nāk no CFL galda lampas.  Ja izslēdz gaismu tas viss pazūd. Neatkarīgi no tā vai trafs ir pieslēgts tīklam vai nav.

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...B5%D1%82%D0%B8
Rekur krievi arī kaut ko tādu taisījuši. Doma stipri līdzīga.

----------


## kaspich

> ideja nav slikta, jautājums cik būs ieguvums pirms/pēc.


 nu, vajadzeetu sanaakt, ka aktiivaa dalja samazina THD sekojoshi:
250Hz ap 2 reizeem;
500Hz ap 3..4 reizeem;
1kHz ap 6..8 reizeem, u.t.t.
bet, galvenais - Z nomest visaa vidus/augshu joslaa zem 0.1ohm [vismaz 10 reizes uz vidiem un 10+ reizes uz augstaakaam frekvenceem].

----------


## osscar

nu skaidrs, bet vai papildus izdotais atsvērs ieguvumu....nu kaut vai piem. to pašu ieguldīt pasīvā L un C. Protams, augstas klases aparātam no otras puses papildus izmaksas nav nekas traks   ::

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...B5%D1%82%D0%B8
> Rekur krievi arī kaut ko tādu taisījuši. Doma stipri līdzīga.


 Jurkin, nevari, luudzu, te sheemu iemest? never nekaadi valjaa ne to, ne kaadu citu linku par teemu vegalabaa..  :: 
aa, sore, viss kaartiibaa!

----------


## kaspich

> nu skaidrs, bet vai papildus izdotais atsvērs ieguvumu....nu kaut vai piem. to pašu ieguldīt pasīvā L un C. Protams, augstas klases aparātam no otras puses papildus izmaksas nav nekas traks


 pasiivais filtrs NEKAADI nevar piedaavaat to, ko aktiivais. parekjini  ::

----------


## kaspich

jaa, krievs uztaisiijis naakosho, kas naaca praataa [krutuma zinjaa]. veel, protams, sakariigaak - DSP un co, ar pilniigu sine sinteezi, Uavg, Upeak analiizi..
nu, vienigi ko varetu [prastaakajaa verijaa] kaa upgrade:
allpass [ar apsteigshanu] uz 50Hz, tad LPF uz 50Hz [1.kaartu] - dabuujam/piereguleejam kopeejo faazi 0 graadus + LPF 1.kaartu uz kaadem paarsimts Hz. tad buutu 2 kaskaades [taa paarsimts Hz mazaak ieteikmees], no kuru nominaaliem un sakanjojuma ar Fin taa visa banduura straadaatu.. 
tad dabuutu jau paaris dB slaapeejmu uz 100Hz un kaadus -10 uz 200Hz.. [tb, vismaz dubults ieguvums]..

----------


## osscar

tas man ir tā kā saprotams, bet ja mēs uzliekam lielus c/r vai LC vai kombinētos filtrus un nospiežam to pamat pīķi ar visām harmoniskajām uz leju....parasti tak hi-endīgajos ar kapacitāti neskopojas...saliek 100 000uf vēsi....bija kaut kur viens hi-endīgais ,kur visi filtra c bija plēves kondiķi ne elektrolīti - tāda baterija  ::

----------


## kaspich

> tas man ir tā kā saprotams, bet ja mēs uzliekam lielus c/r vai LC vai kombinētos filtrus un nospiežam to pamat pīķi ar visām harmoniskajām uz leju....parasti tak hi-endīgajos ar kapacitāti neskopojas...saliek 100 000uf vēsi....bija kaut kur viens hi-endīgais ,kur visi filtra c bija plēves kondiķi ne elektrolīti - tāda baterija


 pag, pag. shis ir tiikla filtrs. tur tachu AC. Tu taisies 100000uF paraleeli rozetei??????????????????????

----------


## tornislv

Tak nē, Oskars prāto, kā lai to DC gludāku pēc trafa un taizngrieža filtra izejā dabon. Es savukārt domāju, ka gulēt jāiet, bērni piespieda Mūzikas Skaņas noskatīties, uhh, garš tas gabals.

----------


## kaspich

> Tak nē, Oskars prāto, kā lai to DC gludāku pēc trafa un taizngrieža filtra izejā dabon. Es savukārt domāju, ka gulēt jāiet, bērni piespieda Mūzikas Skaņas noskatīties, uhh, garš tas gabals.


 nu, nevar buut, ka osscar taadaas auzaas runaatu.. nu, tad tak.. nee, es neizteikshos..
tad ir moa 2 varianti..

----------


## Jurkins

Man ar pasen pēc tā vegalaba šausmoņa palasīšanas arī bija šādas tādas idejas, tikai uz fikso nevar atrast un pašlaik prātu un lodāmuru nodarbina viena cita lieta.

----------


## osscar

jap es par filtru runāju. Nu ja mēs pieņemam, ka baroklis praktiski ir nenokaujamākais pastūža elements. Tad mēs tagad ac pusē saliksim tirisorus  (kas pats par sevi jau rada traucējumus)...vai tik iekārta nepaliks "nedrošāka ? " . Tie tādi filozofiski jautājumi...ideja ir interesanta, bet nezinu vai "dzīvotspējīga". Varbūt tad labāk uzlabot PSRR ?...

----------


## kaspich

> jap es par filtru runāju. Nu ja mēs pieņemam, ka baroklis praktiski ir nenokaujamākais pastūža elements. Tad mēs tagad ac pusē saliksim tirisorus  (kas pats par sevi jau rada traucējumus)...vai tik iekārta nepaliks "nedrošāka ? " . Tie tādi filozofiski jautājumi...ideja ir interesanta, bet nezinu vai "dzīvotspējīga". Varbūt tad labāk uzlabot PSRR ?...


 osscar, piedod, man ir pamatotas aizdomas [peec tekstiem], ka Tu pat aptuveni nesaproti, kaa taa sheema straadaa, ko dara, un kur ir probleema. Tu esi PILNIIGI citaa dimensijaa..

----------


## tornislv

Mierā , kungi, Jūs vienkārši katrs par savu runājat ...  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Mierā , kungi, Jūs vienkārši katrs par savu runājat ...


 nu nee..
kaads sakars tiristoriem ar traucejumiem?
kaads sakars PSRR ar sho probleemu?

iisaas atbildes - NEKADS!!!

kaads sakars baroshanas filtra pulsaacijaam ar visu sho epopeju? NEKAADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaspich

ver. 2.0



taatad, ja neesmu sap^(&()* meistariibaa: 
1. pavajinam signaalu apstraadei 
2. saakumaa allpass faazes salagoshanai
3. HPF 1.kaarta
4. nodzeesham pamatfrekvenci
5. pastiprinam deltu liidz saakotneejam liimenim

rezultaataa vajadzeetu buut:
uz infraskanjaam un 50Hz aktivaa filtra K=0 [attieciiba pret nosaciito faazi];
skanjas diapazonaa tiecaas uz K=1

ar 5% tolerances pretestiibaam rezhekciju augsheejos vidos vajadzeetu varet dabuut vismaz kaadus -40dB
meerkjis:
10X nomesti kroplji no kaadiem 800Hz un Rout, [ekvivalentaa pretestiba nomesta no 1ohm uz 0.1ohm, piemeeram];
100X nomesti visi kroplji joslaa 4..40kHz [augstaak stafeti paarnjem izejas demferis/filtrs].. 
nu, efektam it kaa vajadzeetu buut..

tas, kas te sanaak vissadistiskaakais: iissavienojuma aizsardzibas lietas.
diemzheel, iisavienojuma efektu dod arii pajaudiigaaki toroiidtransformatori, ar to IR jaareekjinaas. mazums- kaadam krutajam hiend aparaatam nav soft starts..
tad nu te sanaak bisku 'probleeminjas'.
ok, aktiivais demferis 'tur' 20A avg, 30A piikjii. pie 30A nostraadaa I aizsardziiba un in/out delta saak paarlaadet taa [demfera] baroshanu.
kad U baroshana paarsniedz normu [neliela dalja energjias tiek izteereta kaadu 16000uF uzlaadei par 10..15V], atveraas simistors.
Ipeak tam=400A, liidz ar to demfera pretestiibu, mazaaku par 1ohm [pie Uinmax=400V peak] nevaram atljauties.
ok, atveraas simistors, I paardalaas [I vismaz dubultojas, kopeejaa no 30A uz 60A pie U in/out deltaam 30V]. vienlaiciigi, energjija tiek teereeta ieejas DC atsaistes C paarlaadei, un turpinaas 30A pluushana caur aktiivaa demfera tranjiem..
normaali pie taadam straavaam 16A/B fuse buutu jaaizlido ar bliikskji, bet.. bisku ekstreemi ir..
jaliek visi elektroliiti ar U rezervi, ampam jaaspeej straadaa pie dubulta sprieguma, operiem U aizsardziiba, jaudas tranji jaareekjina shaadam gadiijumam. varbuut, jaaliek kaadi paaris simistori paraleeli [BTA41], katram savs demferis, tas simistors jaapaarsledz paraleeli visam traktam [ieskaitot DC decoupling elektroliitus], filtra L jaaparnes 'saakumaa', lai reduceetu dI/dT pieauguma aatrumu, tai spolei jaaparedz demferis [savs simistors+ balasta R], citaadi fuse nostraadaashanas briidii aizies pa gaisu ieejas C un buus lokizlaade automatiskajam fuse [jeb arii - izraujot ienaakoshaa spanja rozeti pie pieslegtas slodzes]..

visu sho memuaaru rakstu, jo mani nofascineeja teksts 'konstrukcija NJE boitsja korotkogo zamikanija' Jurkina ieliktajaa linkaa.. es taa padomaaju - woow, kaut kas patiesham kruts sataisiits..  ::  es kljuudiijos..

vnk es esmu redzeejis, kaa BTA41 vnk uzspraagst, kad tam [korekti, caur zero crossing optronu] piesleedz 600W toroiidu..  ::

----------


## kaspich

v.3.0



iemetu tikai sine korekcijas ampa dalju.
amps uz IGBT
speej straadaat ar slodzi 0.5ohm, ar slodzi, kas ir piesleegta nevis pie GND, bet 'velk' maksimaalo straavu uz baroshanu pusi.
atdot slodzee 400W RMS
bet galvenais: neapvainosies, ja tam izejaa iepiljiis 230V AC. tb, iemaucam izejaa faazi - un nekas, amps dziivo.

p.s. sheemaa ir viena neuzmaniibas kljuuda, un 3 vietaas truukst aizsardziibas komponentu pret dU/dT un DC rezhiimu neieveeroshanu. kola tam, kas atradiis :P

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm, uzmetu aci. Nesaprotu R7 nozīmi un vēl mani nesaprašanā iedzen VD5. Otro difu tā interesanti slogo - vienu pusi ar strāvas avotu. Šitādu risinājumu nebiju redzējis, lai gan, ja tā padomā - šādās topoloģijās Q4 strāva tālāk aiziet caur IGBT2 un sanāk, ka pleciem atšķiras mierstrāvas par Q4 tiesu. Vai šādi centies tikt no tā vaļā vai ir cits iemesls? Es gan visos ampos redzu audio jaudiniekus  :: , tāds šaurs redzesloks. Jāatzīstās, tā īsti līdz galam neesmu iebraucis šajā kompensēšanas padarīšanā. Pašlaik viens cits kompensators nodarbina lodāmuru.  ::  
p.s. vai nu svētdienas vakarā visi lok alu, vai atiet no sestdienas vakara lakšanas vai Kaspichs pārāk grūtu mājasdarbu uzdevis?  ::

----------


## kaspich

VD5 arii ir 1 no kljuudaam: anodu nevis pie GND, bet pie -14 vajag..
ar R7 ir sekojoshi: Q5 un Q6 iet uz radiatoriem Io stabilizeshanai [peec T].
IGBT termaalais koefs tresholdam ir ap 8..10mV/oC, pn paarejai, ja nekljudos, ap 1.8. attieciigi, vajag K=4..6 [peec U], lai nokompenseetu.
ar R7 es vareeshu diezgan neatkariigi mainiit Io caur diff kaskaadi un termaalo kompensaacijas koefu.
nu, te ar audio tranjiem pasvaki - sanaak Uce vismaz 400V vajag, Ic virs 40A.. murgs.. komplementaarais paaris nesanaak, npn - tad ja mosfet.. bet tapat: vairaakus paraleli - salaagoshana.. negribu..
ar IGBT - pilniigi citas iespeejas.. [par kvadraveida SOA nerunaajot - vnk Dieva daavana].

gljuki:
paarmudriits ar to I limitu augsheejam IGBT [bet, to kaa kljudu pat neieliku];
nav IGBT gate U aizsardziibas [+/-20V max], jaasaliek stabilitroni;
nav Q4/C aizsardziiba pret paarspriegumu [virs +14v] pie strauja Uout leeciena izejaa [kad C3 nepaspeej paarlaadeties] - tb, vajag diodi no Q4/C uz +14;
aa, un, protams, paaugstinaatu baroshanas spani 2.diff kaskaadei..

p.s. tas straavas avots sanaak taapeec, ka man bija japieviesh D2, lai izejas U [zemaaks par -14v] nemociitu to Q4 un nekautu nost R12, ko nevaru likt lielu [deelj Cgate].
it kaa I otrajai diff kaskaadei ir smuki vienaads:
Q3 slogojaas uz 13, Q4 uz R12. abas R ir starp gate/drain. peec I sanaak smuki. suudiigaak peec U: razmahs uz Q4=Uout+Udelta uz gate/drain, kameer Q3 - tikai Udelta gate/drain..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja VD5 uz mīnusu, tad viss paliek skaidrs. Par to R7 vienu brīdi bija tāda doma, ka kaut kas sakarā ar avota T koeficientu. IGBT tikai invertoros esmu redzējis, patiesībā neesmu papētījis pat šo raksturlīknes tā īsti. Vienreiz simulatorā uzmetu tilta ampu uz IGBT, kuri bija standarta bibliotēkā. Nekas īsti labs nesanāca, pagaidām atmetu ar roku.
Īsti  galvā nepielec par to otro difu. Ja vienai pusei strāva ir strikti noteikta, tad... a bet ja avotam pirmajā difpakāpē strāva par mazu, vai par lielu, lai nodrošinātu otro (es te skaļi domāju) tieši tik... HVZ, jāpadomā
Pēc U, lai būtu cmuki šitādam variantam, likām kaskodi ar bāzi uz izeju. Bet tad atkal problēmas - kā nodrošināt pret fāzi izejā.

----------


## kaspich

nu, es uz skanjas reprodukciju nepretendeeju. THD liidz 1% uz 10..20kHz pilniigi der. pastiprinaajums buus mazs [ap 3, aptuveni], uz feedback reekjina, domaaju, ka izspiediishu.
es arii baigi neesmu peetijis [small signal rezhiimos], bet Cgate [un gate charge] - parasti lielaaki, CE paareja - nelineaaraaka kaa mosfet. nu, taadi.. toties jaudiigi..

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm, pa fikso ieliku simulatorā, tikai, ar parastajiem traņiem galos un bez visiem navarotiem. Q4 strāvu nosaka avots, bet Q3 strāva tieši atkarīga no ieejas difa avota.
Johaidī, bet citādi ne vainas!

----------


## kaspich

pag, Tev simulatoraa D2 ir? no izejas uz R12.
R12=R13, straavai caur Q10 jaabuut > kaa I caur R12 pie max straavas [max liela U krituma]. tb, straavas avots noslogo D2, bet I caur Q4 nosaka tikai E12 [ok, U kritumu uz D2 veeraa nenjemam].

----------


## Jurkins

D2 man ir ciet. Iemetu galā mosfetus. Pats vairs neko nesaprotu. Strāvas otrajam difam atšķiras. Izejā ir 0, atpakaļsaite neloka pirmo difu.
Eh, nu jā, viss ir OK, ja Q3 strāva ir mazāka par avota Q10, tad šis ņem caur D2.

----------


## kaspich

nevajadzeetu atiskjirties. ja D2=uz iiso, tad Q3 un Q4 slogojaas uz vienaadiem R [R12 un R13], kas katrs iesleegts starp mosfetu gate un drain. tur jaabuut simetrijai [peec I]..

----------


## Jurkins

Laikam jāmet šodien miers, biju pagriezīs strāvu par lielu, tāpēc D2 bija ciet.

----------


## kaspich

3.1.miskastee, 3.2. apspriedei.

nu, ko, Jurkin!
sametu nominaalus [bez iipashas reekjinaashanas].
ieliku R12=R13=470R, Io caur tiem ap 10mA [Uge=5V]
I gjeneratoru [karstoshu trani] nolikvideeju, tagad tas tranis kompensee D2 U kritumu.
Io caur pirmo diff kaskaadi ap 2mA. tranjus vajadzees ar smukaam betam, bet tas jau nav nekas jauns.
I aizsardziiba domaata sekojoshi:
ja Uce<15V, ta Imax=30A
pieaugot U liidz 45V Imax nokriit liidz 0A
Pmax=450W, vajadzees labus IGBT ar P virs 300W pie Tc=100oC [lielajos SOT-227 korpusos]..

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu skaisti! Es jau gribēju pieminēt, tipa,nu ja gribam korekti līdz riebumam, tad vajag vēl vienu diodi, bet Tu pasteidzies to lietu vēl elegantāk atrisināt.
Man patīk risinājums ar temperatūras stabilizāciju. Kādreiz (līdz dzelžiem gan nenonāca) es arī zīmēju līdzīgu lietu, kad izejas traņu temperatūra regulē pirmo difpakāpi, bet tā īsti nebiju pārliecināts vai būtu korekti raustīt audioampa ieejas kaskādi, tāpēc toreiz paliku pie otrā difa. Šajā gadījumā tas laikam gan nebūs īsti aktuāli.

----------


## kaspich

:P
es tur sametu tam tranim R visapkaart, lai iisaa gadiijumaa [kad baigaie dU/dT izsitieni buus], vai delj kaadiem citiem piikjiem D2 + paarejas kapacitaates nemoca to trani.. un R starp B un E - lai pie 'raznosa', kad amps straadaa protect modee, IGBT1 gate kjeedes 'nekaraajaas gaisaa' [nemeegjina paarpoleet preteejaa polaritaatee]. kaut - var jau but, ka taa R ir.. lieka..

----------


## jeecha

Neliels offtopic - kuru no simolatoriem juus, analogie korifeji, lietojat un ieteiktu?

----------


## Jurkins

Ieteiktu droši vien LTspice, jo šamais ir par brīvu. Lietoju gan pārsvarā mikrokapu, jo mana atgriešanās pie hobija notikās lasot vegalab.ru un tur šis ir cieņā. Bet reklamēt "aizņemšanos" nav labi.

----------


## kaspich

taks, viens iisais testinjsh:

ir mums



1F. teema - vai shaadu C ir verts izmantot jaudiigu energjijas avotu [ampu barotaaji, piemeeram] kaa energjijas uzkraajeeju.

meeriiijumi raada [caur 4ohm piesleedzam pie ampa], ka Rint shim kondensatoram joslaa 100..10000Hz ir.. 20mOhm.

un tagad paskatam:



kaa redzams, uz 1kHz pat 6800uF jau ir 30mOhm, bet no 10kHz: 20mOhm.
secinaajums: saliekot 10 gab. 6800uF paraleeli, uz 100Hz buutu jaaieguust tie pashi 20mOhm, bet uz 1..10kHz: 5..10X mazaak.
secinaajums: 68000uF labu kondensatoru ir ekvivalenti shaadam auto 'supercapam' ar kapacitaati 1F.



testam [fiksajam]:
Low ESR: 220uF 25V no Jackson
Low ESR: 1000uF 35V no Hitano
Low ESR: 100uF 16V no Elite

un parastie:
2200uF 25V no Samwha
3300uF 25V no Samwha

3300uF 25V dati:
Rint uz 100Hz: 0.7oHm
Rint uz 1000Hz: 70mOhm
Rint uz 10000Hz: 25mOhm

pievienojot Low ESR, Rint kritums nebija buutisks [atskjiriigs no taa, ko dotu parastaa tipa C piesleegshana].
2200uF visaa diapazonaa uzraadiija Rint, apgriezti proporcionaalu C [aptuveni 1.5 reizes lielaaku kaa 3300uF].

secinaajums: Kjinas Low ESR, diapazona liidz 10kHz neuzraada nekaadu iipashu pienesumu, augstak - mierigi var shunteet ar filmu.

----------

kamēr katrai diodei(tiltā)  nav paralēli kondensators,nav ko teikt-jo tad sākas savstarpēja ģeņģerēšanās  ::

----------


## kaspich

kaadaa zinjaa - savstarpeeja? diodes savaa starpaa, vai diodes vs lietotaajs? :P

----------


## kaspich

lai nepiecuukotu citas/jaunas teemas, turpinaashu sheit pat.

taatad, ir mums LV 2 Hiend audiopedofiili. diezgan ekstreemi kungi.
abu sisteemaas ir nokoptas pamatlietas liidz taadam liimenim, ka fona skaljumaa klausoties, skjiet, ka kritiskaakaas lietas kljuust tieshi elektroapgaade.

vecais staasts:
a) ienaakoshais U ir nesimetrisks - liidz ar to caur iekartu baroshanas trafu paarejas kapacitaateem visi sinfaazie trauceejumi nonaak signaala platees un kjeedes;
b) ienaakoshais U ir pilns ar plasha spektra trauceejumiem [ar energjeetisku pienesumu], kas tiek iekaartaas un veido visaada veida trauceejumus [staro trafs, staro vadi pirms taisngriezhiem, staro korpusi, u.t.t.];
c) nav normaala sazemeejuma [taa ir probleema pat sazemeejuma gadiijumaa - katram ir sava Rint, Lint], u.c.

tad nu man uz galda ir shaadi 2 trafi:

pa kreisi: PL tiits tors [230/230, 600W] pa kaadiem 50 LVL;
pa labi: DE custom tiits trafs pa.. nu, to lai saimnieks pats pasaka. roku darbs, tiits pa slaanjiem primaarais/sekundaarais.
nostraadats smuki, iznjemot - izvadu nav, da dzelzs nav nolakots [var labi redzeet, kuras ir speciaali CNC cirstaas malas, taam tieksme ruuseet ir nezheeliiga].

Custom trafa logo:


trafs ir tiits 2 vienaadaas spolees [tiesa gan, ne bifilaari, bet nu tad tas buutu no zelta - bet bifilaaru tinumu neesamiiba ir truukums buutisks].

savukaart, peec PL parastaa trafa [tam nav simetrizeejoshaa vidus izvada sekundaarajam tinumam] paredzeets izmantot sekojoshus filtrus:


filtru uzdevums:
a) izveidot virtuaalo viduspunktu sekundaarajaa pusee;
b) slaapeet kaa sinfaazos, taa pretfaazes trauceejumus
c) opcija: 8 kombinaacijas ar N/zemes un virtuaalaa viduspunkta sleegumiem [saakot ar: N=viena no izejas klemeem caur 2mH, vai caur 2mH un 220R, vai: N= viduspunkts, ar maigaaku vai cieshaaku piesaisti].
d) izejaa - paariitis varistoru aizsardziibai.

Filtrs+toroidalais trafs paredzeets izmantoshanai kopaa ar shiem Soft Start moduljiem:



katram no komplektiem ir nedaudz specifisks pielietojums un ienaakoshaa tiikla U specifika.

----------


## kaspich

trafu gabariiti:
PL toroidaalais: 150X50X65 [DXdXh]mm
DE custom: 180X230X150mm

Re katram tinumam:
PL toroidaalais: ap 1.3ohm
DE custom: ap 0.9ohm

DE trafa dzelzs skjeersgriezuma laukums: 45X70mm


PL trafa pielietojuma specifika. 
paredzeets mazas un videejas jaudas pateereetaaju atsaistei no 230V tiikla, U simetrizeeshanai [CD transports, DAC, Apple dators, preampi, u.c.];

DE trafa pielietojuma specifika:
paredzeets gan mazas, gan salidzinoshi lielas jaudas pateereetaaju baroshanai [arii jaudas ampi pie lielam izejas jaudaam. ar specifiku - zemas juutiibas akustiku baroshanai. taatad: pie lielaam pateerinja jaudam un to leekaashanas dabuujam mazu SPL], kaa ieejas avotu izmantojot MegaLine UPS barotaaju sisteemu un iipashi zemas Re jaudas vadus no tiem uz transformatoriem. komplektaa - speciaali izveidots efektiivs sazemeejuma kontuurs.


tad nu katraa gadiijumaa ir izveeleets [cik parezis, manupraat - komentari sekos] radikaali atskjiriigs koncepts.

1. PL trafa koncepts. 
a) sapraatiiga budzeta un pieejamiibas/atkaartojamiibas nosaciijums [DE trafi bija jaagaida pusgadu, papildus - braucienu/saskanjoshanas izmaksas un laiks, piedevaam, pat DE viiri esot teikushi, ka shos trakos LV audiofiilus vinji vairs i redzeet negribot: taadu trafu izgatavoshana ir smags darbs];
b) pienjemot, ka elektrotiikls [neskatoties uz 50kVA transformatoru tieshaas redzamiibas zonaa] ir ar palielu Rint, Lint tiek izveeleeta metode: atsaistoshais trafs [galvaniskai atsaistei kaa papildbonusam] - ar lieliem zudumiem, pieaugot F [lai visi tiikla traucejumi plashaa spektraa daljeeji slaapeejas tajaa/trafaa] un papildus - izejas filtrs [trauceejumu slaapeeshanai + Zout samazinaashanai] ar meerkji - nelaist iekshaa jaunajaa tiiklaa trauceejumus [un pienjemot, ka iekaartas, kas to slogo, nav iipashi jaudiigas un neradiis lielas probleemas sekundaarajaa 'pusee'], un ar filtra zemu R uz augstaam F - nelajut aparaatiem pashiem veidot plasha spektra komponentes lokaalajaa baroshanas tiiklaa;

2. DE trafa koncepts
a) njemot veeraa pateertaju lielo jaudu un taas [pateereejamas jaudas leecienus], ir peec iespeejas jaaminimizee ienaakoshaa AC tiikla Rint un Lint: lietojot liela skjeersgriezuma vadus, minimizeejot to garumu liidz sadales trafam, u.c.;
b) atdaloshie trafi jaataisa taa, lai tie buutu ar max saiti plashaa F diapazonaa, mazu Re tinumiem, mazaam Lint
respektiivi - shajaa gadiijumaa [papildus nosaciijums - kvalitatiivs: ar zemu Rint ienaakoshais tiikls] traucejumi tiek nevis slaapeeti [ar trafu], bet netiek pieljauta jaunu trauceejumu rashanaas no jaudiigajiem pateereetaajiem. protams, vaajakais mezgls kljuust ienaakoshais avots [taapeec ir ceriiba uz MegaLine UPS, kas online ar D klases ampam idejiski liidziigiem risinaajumiem veido sine ar THD zem 1%, un 4 kaskadeeti UPS nodroshina vajadziigo, padsmit KW jaudas rezervi].

----------


## arnis

Kaspicha izstraadaato plashu liimenis, kaa parasti, iedvesh cienju  ::  Bez kaadas pieliishanas  ::  
ja taas veel dara savu darbu ...

----------


## kaspich

dazhi meeriijumi:



shajaa attteelaa: PL tora AFR. trafs = neslogots. ieejaa: white noise. tieshi taadu pashu [smuku/bezzudumu U] bildi raada arii DE custom made trafs.
secinaajums - abi trafi [neslogoti] speej paarvadiit [un to dara] plasha spektra signaalus. taatad - ja tiiklaa ir neveelamaa 'snjaga' n-tajos kilohercos, tad arii izejaa potenciaali - buus taa pat beeediigaa bilde [ok, dalju trauceejumu: sinfazo - vajadzeetu slaapeet simetriskajai izejai, bet pretfaazes/energjeetiskie trauceejumi: paliks]. 



sheit: slogojam DE supertrafu ar 3.3ohm rezistoru. nu redzam energjeetiskos zudumus dzelzii.
trafa pasha izmantoshana samazinaas [deelj shiem zudumiem] augstfrekvences komponenshu liimeni ap 8dB uz 16kHz.



sheit - tieshi tas pats, tikai PL toram. kaa redzam, magneetiskaa saite mazinaas, zudumi dramatiski pieaug. konkreetajaa pielietojumaa - ljoti jauki. mazak buus jaafiltree elektriski. jo pasha trafa zudumi sasniedz ap 15dB uz 16kHz.

meerot Re ieviestos zudumus [uz zemaam F], rezultaati [slogojot ar 3.3ohm]:
PL tafs: 5.5dB
DE trafs: 3.9dB
saliidzinoshi proporcionaali Re [kas arii bija sagaidaams].


jautaajums: ja man no trafa vajag tikai 50Hz, kaapeec skatos plashu spektru?
eku/reku shajaa teemaa, ieprieksh bija bildes ar 230V tiikla tipveida spektru. tajaa redzamas komponentes [un paarbaudot tika konstateets - ar augstu energjeetisko pienesumu], kas sniedzas kilohercos. shiis komponentes [kaut arii pashas var nebuut dzirdamas kaa fons] taisa IMD produktus ar pievadiito skanju, labu klausiishanaas apstaaklju gadiijumaa [privaatmaaja laukos, ideaalaa klusumaa] 'izsmeeree' mikrodinamiku, izniicina dinamisko diapazonu ['no apakshas'].
tads arii ir pasakuma meerkjis - shiis komponentes - slaapeet. filtreet.

----------


## kaspich

vairaakas reizes esmu piemineejis: iekaartu baroshanas trafu paarejas C starp tinumiem. taa ir taa kritiskaa lieta, kaapeec baroshanas traucejumi [sinfaazie - taadi, kuri pat neparaadisies, meerot U uz trafa galiem un it kaa nesatur energjeetisko pienesumu] ir tik kaitiigi. tb, abos tiikla vados vienaadi [ar identisku polaritaati] induceetie trauceejumi. shaadi traucejumi pat var domineet, jo augstsprieguma liinijaa 'viito paari' izmantot iisti nesanaak..



tiek izmantota sekojosha testa sheema.
trafs teelo kondensatoru. A/B pie ampa [white noise], CD - meeram signaalu.

turpmaakajos grafikos rezultaati. zemajam galam [lidz 1kHz[ nepieveersham uzmaniibu - signaala videejais liimenis pamazs, tur fona 'navodkas'.
buutiska ir liiknes forma vits 1kHz, kur, 'pateicoties' paarejas C, trauceejumi no AC ieejas nokljuust izejaa [iekartaa, tiiklaa].
turklaat, skatam taas liiknes piikja augstumu - tas ir kvalitatiivais meers [videejaa veertiiba raada videjo slimniicas T, nav aktuaala].


shaja atteelaa:
saiisinaats primaarais un sekundarais tinums, meeriita paarejas C uz 100ohm ekvivalenta [kaa ieprieksh uzziimeets bloksheemaa]. Polju tors.
bilde skaidra: C paarejas ir diezgan ieveerojama, probleemas var sagaidiit. zemeejuma kvalitaatei BUUS noziime.

piesleedzam DE supertrafu:



^*^%(^, kas tad tas? nu, briinumu nav: deelj slaanju tinumiem paarejas C ir nesaliidzinaami lielaaka.
luuk, bilde, kas 'ietilpst' ekraanaa:



atskjiriiba? ap 30dB skanjas augsheejaas F.. SKARBI.

secinaajumi:
Lai shaads DE supertrafs darbotos:
a) jaabuut LJOTI kvalitatiivam ienaakoshajam U [mazs THD, EKSTREEMI mazs Rint, Lint];
b) jaabuut apzeltiitam un ekstremam zemeejumam

jaa, tad viss pasaakums darbosies. ja kaut viens no punktiem nebuus ideaals - visa jeega veejaa.

un visbeidzot:



shaadi izskataas PL tors + filtrs, slogots ar 3.3ohm. diferenciaalo signaalu caurlaides spektrs.

filtrs ir veidots kaa kompromiss starp cena/veiktspeja/gabariits, bet - neteiktu, ka viss ir slikti, lai netiektu vairaak.
uz 2kHz kopeejais [saliidzinot filtra un bezfiltra sleegumus] slaapeejums sanaak kaadi 6dB [+3dB], uz 4khz ap 10dB [+4dB], uz 16khz jau ap 50dB [+33dB].
katraa zinjaa - frekvences, kur OPampiem saakas probleemas deelj PSRR un CMRR, filtra pienesums ir ljoti ieveerojams.

maz slogotam filtram ir augstaaka Z josla 1..2kHz apgabalaa [U pumpa paaris dB izskataa], ko veido trafa L+filtrs. taa lielu energjeetisko pienesumu neveido, un izskataas ka ir slaapeejama tikai ar pamatiigas C baterijas piesleegshanu. 

naakoshaa faaze: acimredzot ir jaaklausaas. jo trafu reaala uzvediiba [tuvu pie piesatinaashanaas slieksnja dzelzhos, ar dazhaadu Rin, Lin, dazhaadu slodes raksturu] ir praktiski nenomeeraama, liidz ar to - sleedziishu [settingu] poziicijas buus jaaizveelaas peec subjektiivi labaakaa rezultaata. svariigakais - ir izveeles iespeejas. gan asimetriskai izejai, gan simetriskai, gan 'cietaakai', gan 'maigaakai' simetrijas viduspunkta izveelei..


veel iisais info:
tipveida elektrotiikla Rint var 'piemest'  sekojoshi: ja iesprauzhot 2kW teejkannu [I=10A] Uin 'nogaazhas' par 20V,  tad Rin=2ohm [ja pareizi maaku piemeerot Oma likumu].
tas ir kaa atskaites punkts.
tad nu shiem filtriem buutu janodroshina:
a)  50/100Hz frekvenchu komponenteem Rint, kas buutiski nepieaug/nav  lielaaks par saakotneejo Rint [citaadi iestaasies elektoenergjijas bads  jaudiigaam iekaartaam peak bridii];
b) saglabaat zemu [ar kaartu:  Omi] Rout plashaa F joslaa [kilohercos, kur deelj trafu L strauji  pieaugs Z]. jeb, ja neizmantojam filtrus, un ir ljoti labs ienaakoshais  Uin, tad - tinam trafu kaa aufio ampu izejnieki [pa slaanjiem, ideaali -  arii bifilaari]. 

taadam ikdieniskjam filtram sanaak, ka,  piemeeram, 10uF kondensatoru izmantoshana nodroshianas pienjemamu Rout,  saakot no.. 7..10kHz. un, lai nebuut papildus peak [ko veidos shie C, un  virknes L+trafa L] jaapiemeero demfeejoshie R [kas kopeejo Rout atkal  palielina].
pat shaadu 10uF filtri [kaa bildees] izmaksaa diezgan pamatiigi, veel jo vairaak - ja jaataisa vesela kaskaade.
taa,  konkretajaa gadiijumaa mazjaudiigajai elektronikai plaanota 2 PL trafu  un filtru izmantoshana, bet jaudiigaa komplekta apskanjoshanai: 16[!!!]  gab. DE mezhonju.

----------


## tornislv

Pēdējais grafiks vismaz parāda šī daikta _reālo_, izmērāmo nozīmi. Man sāk likties, ka manām vajadzībām poļu trafa versija vairāk piemērota, kā vācu, lai DACu piebarotu, piemēram.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu skarbi! Es te ņemos, gribu ideālu jaudas ampu   ::  uztaisīt, bet izrādās, ka vēl problēmas ar tīklu jārisina. Un pie visa vainīgs... (uzminiet, kurš)  ::  ::  ::

----------


## JDat

> Jā, nu skarbi! Es te ņemos, gribu ideālu jaudas ampu   uztaisīt, bet izrādās, ka vēl problēmas ar tīklu jārisina. Un pie visa vainīgs... (uzminiet, kurš)


 Vainīgs IVOG.  ::  pats zina kāpēc.  ::

----------


## Didzis

A nav vienkāršāk pagrabā nolikt elektromotoru, uz ass uzmontet lielu švunkratu un galā pielikt ģenetātoru, līdz pastiprinatājam uzvilkt ekranētus tīkla vadus un nebīdīt zinātni ar visadiem filtriem? Caur tadu "filtru" pagrabā točna nekādi traucējumi cauri netiks  ::  Tīra mehānika un 100% ideāla sinusoīda.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, pastaasti, luudzu, kaa Tu to staadies priekshaa. 
iedomaajies nevis pussagruvushu koceni mazpilseetas viduu, shosejas malaa, bet maaju, kuraa skaljaakie fona troksnji ir tava pasha elposhana. kuraa nav ne Snaige ledusskapis blakus, ne sovjetu TV siikonjas. kuraa griesta lampas neblarkskj ik peec 5min, tramvajam garaam braucot.
jaa, taadu motoru noliekot 1km attaalumaa, bunkuraa - nekaadu probleemu [akustiski]. bet idejiski risinaajuma ideja - izcilaa liimenii  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaspich, a Tu daudz zini audiofīlus, kuri dzīvo meža vidū klusā būdiņā? Vispār jau cīņa ar trokšņu līmeni mājā ir cits stāsts.

----------


## kaspich

nu, iisti audiofiili [kas var atljauties tadi buut] daudzstaavu LT projektos toch nedzivo. jaa, zinu tadus [ir taads navarots kaa privaatmaaja klusajos rajonos vai laukos] vai arii ekskluziivi [bez njirgshanas] jaunie projekti klusajos rajonos. es nezinu NEVIENU no man zinaamajiem audiofiiliem, kur taadu motoru varetu likt tuvaak kaa 1km attaalumaa [idejiski]. redz, cilveeki par TO padomaa. 
te jau ir tas staasts, ka lielaakie aurotaaji/njirdzeji [par visu - vadu, stekeru, baroshanas, u.t.t. teemu] neko klusaaku par LT, neko krutaaku par hijagaam un S90 nav redzejushi.

----------


## kaspich

ideja ar motoru man atgaadina sekojoshu pastaastu.
laiku atpakalj darbojos akju industriaalaas uzlaades nozare. buuveejam tur supertruper iekaartu - PIC33 series DSP procis kontrolee6 faazu taisngriezi, paltes nejeegaa, vadiiba ko kompja, dinamiskais diapazons 70dB, impulsus trenkaa abos virzienos [ieskaitot regjeneraaciju] ar 3mS ilgumu..u.t.t.
atnaak taads izgudrotaajs un saka - vechi, nepareizs celjs. njemiet lielu trafu, atlauziet valjaa. uztaisiet, lai var sekundaaro tinumu mehaaniski attaalinaaat [uztaisiet engjes]. taa reguleesies izejas straavu. pielieciet elektomotoru. un 2 pogas: viaraak/mazaak. buus super.

----------


## Isegrim

> jaa, taadu motoru noliekot 1km attaalumaa, bunkuraa - nekaadu probleemu [akustiski]. bet idejiski risinaajuma ideja - izcilaa liimenii


 Īpašs, 'peldošs' fundaments tai abriktei, rūpīgi izsvarotas rotējošās daļas, elastīgs sajūgs, tas viss - pareizi izpakotā dziļā bunkurā... Ar troksni problēmu nebūtu arī bez kilometra, lietderības koeficientu varētu pieciest, bet izmaksas būs TĀĀDAS!, ka jēga šādam risinājumam zūd.

----------


## kaspich

desmiti K LVL veel ir sapraatiigs slieksnis. simti K LVL gan sasniedz [peec manaam domaat] taadu psihologjiski neveseliigu slieksni. ar visu bunkuru, njemot veeraa mazo apjomu.. sliecos uz simtu robezhu..

----------


## Didzis

Vai tad Hi-ENDistiem nauda ir šķērslis. Labi, ne parto ir runa, bet par pašu principu, ka "iztīrīt" tīkla strāvu ir ļoti grūti. Tad varbūt no elektrotīkla ģenerēt jaunu sinusoīdu. Kā to darīt, tas jau cits jautājums.

----------


## kaspich

nu, taa jau arii dara.
piemeram, ar:
http://metasystem.it/index.php/msy_i...-at-Cebit-2006

online UPS modulji, ar cos korekciju, 3kW, njemam chupinju shaadu - un aidaa.
protams, paarejas kapacitaates paliek, bet - tiikls esot tiiraaks, atskjiriiba dzirdama.

----------


## kaspich

meeriijumu 2.diena.

piesleedzam kruto DE trafu pie filtra:

secinaajumi - filtrs smuki straadaa [slaapee] arii ar puustosho kapitaalistu izstraadaajumiem.

tagad interesantaakais. sleedzam pie tiikla.

turpmaakie grafiki ar PL toroidalo trafu - jo tieshi tam projekteets filtrs [tests kopaa ar soft Start moduli].
ieprieksheejie grafiki radiija, ka 'caurpluustosho' spektru filtrs slaapee 'peec pilnas programmas'.
tagad nepatiikamaaka situaacija. trauceejumu radiitaajs tika iesprausts 'jaunajaa' - simetriskajaa 230AC tiiklaa.

taatad: sleedzam traucejumu avotu [datoru ar impulsnieku barotaaju] PEEC atdaloshaa transformatora. meeriijumus veicam muusu 'jaunaa' tiikla izejas punktaa [punktaa, no kura 230AC taalak ies uz citiem pateereetajiem].

tikla spektrs PEEC FILTRA bez jebkaadas pretiigas slodzes [aktiiva paardesmit W slodziite simboliskai filtra noslodzei]:


iesleedzam parastu stacionaaro datoru [pat bez monitora]:


oooo, visaadu trauceejumu vairaak! juutami vairaak.

paskatiisim, kaa uzvedaas muusu 'tiikls', ja filtra nav:


diapazonaa 2..20kHz ir vnk SHAUSMAS!

un luuk, saldajaa eedienaa: saliidzinaajums


zilaa: ar filtru;
baltaa: bez filtra.

cienijamie audiofiili - shis nu gan buutu jaadzird!!!!!
shodien es juutos varonis  :: 

p.s. visos shii posta grafikos 50Hz komponente ir -10dB

----------


## tornislv

Tev tas stacionārais datoors KUR iesprausts? Tajā pat pagarinātājā, otrā īstabā/wherever?

----------


## arnis

mjaa nu taa peedeejaa bilde ir vnk pa teemu .
patiesiibaa tev vajadzeeja rakstiit -- nevis audiofiiliem, bet -- ne audiofiiliem tas buutu jaadzird  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tev tas stacionārais datoors KUR iesprausts? Tajā pat pagarinātājā, otrā īstabā/wherever?


 PC iesprausts aiz atdaloshaa trafa.
vai nu ar filtru, vai bez filtra.
meeriits spektrs muusu 'jaunajaa', galvaniski atdaliitajaa tiiklaa [kuram nu vajadzeetu buut mega labaakam].
piedevaam, izmantots 3m garsh vads uz datoru [kuram pasham vajadzeeja augstaakaas komponentes paslaapeet - izstarojot].

----------


## tornislv

Un kāda bilde, ir, spraužot pirms trafa? Un blakus istabā?

----------


## kaspich

teema:
shie [2..20kHz un liidz paarsimts kHz] trauceejumi ir ar zemu liimeni.

pretargumenti:
1. shii spektra dalja 1:1 gaazhaas iekshaa preampaa [jo pat 500pF paarejas kapacitaate DAC vai RIAA preampa baroshanas trafam uztaisa praktisku iiso starp 230V kjeedeem un skanjas traktu].
pareekjinaasim. 

-80dB no 230V buus kaadi 23mV!!!!! piedevaam, ne jau 1 gab. frekvence, bet 'mezhs' plashaa spektraa.  kumulatiivi plashaakaa F joslaa bus i 10X lielaaka amplituuda. jau simti mV.

2. uz shiim frekvenceem PSRR un CMRR [OPampu speeja slaapeet sinfaazos signaalus un baroshanas U traucejumus] kriit DRAMATISKI. ja pie 100..1000Hz tie var buut visi 100dB, tad pie 100kHz .. var buut arii vairs tikai 20..40dB. piedevaam, parasti CMRR + un - baroshanai kriit radikaali atskjiriigi. kas noziimee - sinfaazie traceejumi baroshanaa NEKOMPENSESIES/NESLAAPESIES uz augstaakam frekvenceem;
3. uz shiim F pieaug katra plates celinja Z [taatad - arii barotaaju C bateriju un pashu C impedanse aug - zuud speeja filtreet shos traucejumus], pieaug paarejas kapacitaates [pat 'plikai' platei, tuvu esoshiem vadiem, u.t.t.], pieaug OPampu izejas pretestiibas [pat starpbloku liimenii]. ja uz 100..1000Hz laba OPampa izejas R [atkaartotaajam] buus zem 1ohm, tad pie 100kHz taa var buut jau 10..50..100Ohm [katraa zinjaa - ar paaris kaartaam lielaaka]. un visi shie trauceejumi 'blieziis atpakalj' OPampu ieejaas [probleemu pastiprina pardesmit pF kondensatori, ko parasti izmanto feedback kjeedees faazu korekcijai RF pashierosmes noveershanai], veidojot IMD produktus [piedevaam, shie IMD nebuus no muzikaalaa materiaala, bet pilniigi nesaistiiti - taatad, veel vairaak dzirdami un pretiigaaki niansees].
4. pat, ja mees neredzam shos trauceejumu OPampu izejaas, tad galvenais iemesls - OPamps ir par 'leenu'. tachu - tas shos RF 'suudus' DETEKTEE ieejas diffkaskaadees, un tajos [OPampos] rodas papildus offseti, un strauji pieaug THD.


piemeeram: AD620 instrumentaalais OPamps. peec datasheet - super/truper. reaalaa aplikaacijaa, deelj 10cm gariem [korekti simetriskiem] plates celinjiem [AR visiem 2 pakaapju RF filtriem, bottom puse kaa ekraans] delj shaada spektra [tipveida/maajas] zaudeeja speeju normaali straadaat. izejaa offseti [detekteetie] desmitiem mV.

----------


## kaspich

> Un kāda bilde, ir, spraužot pirms trafa? Un blakus istabā?


 karogs Tev rokaa  :: 
es [prieks sevis] esmu izdarijis skarbus secinaajumus. es pat nemeeriishu blakus rozetee, jo skaidrs ir viens: katra iekaarta taisa shausmigus meeslus, kas kvalitatiivam [hiend, ne hijagaam] audio ir nepienjemams. nav jau noziimes, va taa 'snjaga' buus [konkreetaa situaacijaa] 2X lielaaka vai 2X mazaaka. kaada tam noziime [globaali].. 
tagad es saprotu, kaapeec vechi ir gatavi maksaat par lienaarajiem [labiem] barotaajiem ciparus, par kuriem var nopirkt 20 impulsniekus ar taadu pat jaudu.

----------


## tornislv

Mani tas interesē tāpēc, lai izdarītu secinājumus par to, vajag vai nevajag audio sistēmai atsevišķu vadu no sadales vilkt, vai arī pietiek veļas mašīnai blakus štepselī  iespraust to atdalošo trafu ar tavu filtru... Secinājumi lēnām rodas  ::

----------


## kaspich

pec darbaljauzhu luuguma tika veikti meeriijumi plashaakaa joslaa: liidz 48000Hz [samplerate 96000Hz].


tests nr1. skanjas kartes ieeja salaista 'uz iiso'. aptuveni 1m garsh neekraneets vada gabals liidz sadalitajam [jaunajam tiiklam].
datora fons [tas iesleegts] uz skanjas karti [31kHz; -71dB] - izstarotais pa gaisu. arii viena probleema, ar ko naakas/naaksies ciinities.
taatad, 31kHz ir datora barotaaja pamatfrekvence, taas peak meeriijumos nav induceetais pashaa tiiklaa [jo impulsniekiem kvazirezonansi staro trafs; jaudas atsleegas, demferi sitienus baroshanaa taisa plashaa spektraa].



salidzinoshais grafiks. kaa redzam, 31kHz nav vispaar slaapeets [logjiski - jo tiek uzstarots pa virsu/pa gaisu].
kaku kraasaa: bez filtra [tikai trafs];
sarkanaa: ar filtru.
kaa redzams, filtrs bez jebkaadiem piikjiem/efektivitaates zuduma straadaa lidz 50kHz. traucejumu slaapeshana joslaa 10..50kHz ir vismaz 30..40dB [iespeejams vairaak, shobriid rezultaata kvalitati iespaido skanjas kartes troksnji, 'pa gaisu' izstarotaa energjija].

----------


## kaspich

> Mani tas interesē tāpēc, lai izdarītu secinājumus par to, vajag vai nevajag audio sistēmai atsevišķu vadu no sadales vilkt, vai arī pietiek veļas mašīnai blakus štepselī  iespraust to atdalošo trafu ar tavu filtru... Secinājumi lēnām rodas


 nu, es teiktu [shodien esmu kritisks] - vadu citu. un filtrus.

----------


## kaspich

turpinaajums.

paskatiisim filtra caurlaidiibu plashaakaa joslaa.
paarsleedzamies uz 192000Hz samplerate. bildees [abscisu ass] liidz 100kHz.



ieejaa: 230VAC, skanjas kartei ieejas 'uz iiso'. background paarbaude. shaads ir skanjas kartes troksnis + fons. shii grafika ordinaatu ass atbilst rezulteejosham/peedeejam grafikam.



bilde BEZ filtra [trafa izejaa]. shaads spektrs cirkulee pa muusu rozeteem. slodze - neliela [bet proporcijas/tendences buutiski nemainaas, mainot slodzi].



taatad: shajaa rozetee NEKAS no impusniekiem nav iesprausts. kas tie par nezheeligiem pikjiem? nezinu.
skats drausmigs. bildi naacaas 'pabiidiit uz leju' par 12dB, lai ielistu tie shausmiigaas amplituudas piikji ap 70kHz.

piesleedzam filtru:


bilde krietni labaaka. joslaa 10..100kHz nokriit liidz skanju kartes troksnju+fona limenim. bildes ordinaatu ass atbilst ieprieksheejam grafikam. kaa redzam, 10..30kHz grafiks 'paslid' zem atteelojamaa laukuma.


un beigaas: saliidzinaajums. saliekam abus [ar/bez] vienaa bildee. fona liimenis - 1. atteelaa.


sarkaniigais: bez filtra, kaku krasa: ar filtru.

----------


## Didzis

Taisnība vien būs vīriem, kuri saka, ka vecos laikos lampinieki skanēja labi. Toreiz tak impulsu barbloku nebija un tīkls bija daudz tīrāks. Gludeklis un čaiņiks jau traucējumus nerada  :: .

----------


## JDat

A kā tiki pie mērīšanas virs 20 kHz? Vai tad skaņas katē (vez analogā filtra, kuru var izravēt) nav ieslēgts arī digitālais filtrs, antialiasing uc šņaga? Tas tā, ne jau barošanai un audiorastijai, bet mērījumam kā tādam?

----------


## kaspich

nee, EMU ljauj straadaat liidz 96khz. nevienmeeriiba gan kaadi -3dB uz tiem 96khz, troksnji pieaug, bet - spektru raada.

----------


## arnis

shitaas liiknes labi noraada uz to, kaapeec ir vajadziiba tam PL trafam un dazhaadajiem baroshanas spriegumiem --- respektiivi es saprotu taa-- katras mazaas iekaartas barotaajs tiek nahrenizeets, un spriegums tam jau tiek njemts peec filtra un taisiits uz 12V vai 19V vai cik nu tur vajag, pareizi saprotu, Gjeenij ?? ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa!
sakumaa atdaloshie trafi, tad filtri, tad linearie barotaaji [visam - media serverim, HDD, DAC, u.c. lietaam].

----------

